# Ansco Shur Shot



## taraj_00 (Apr 29, 2012)

So I ran a roll of PanF through it a few weeks ago, and should hopefully get my scans back this week!  Hopefully something comes out


----------



## Derrel (Apr 29, 2012)

Is your Ansco this "old-fashioned" type of square,boxy Shur Shot, which appears late 1940's-ish??? Google Image Result for http://www.pbase.com/image/99946576/medium.jpg

My very first camera was an Ansco!!!


----------



## taraj_00 (Apr 29, 2012)

It is that exact one  

I shot PanF 50 outside on a sunny day so... here's hoping!


----------



## Derrel (Apr 29, 2012)

We want to see your Shur Shot versus Mamiya 654e Head-to-Head B&W Shoot-off sometime in early May! Please don't disappoint us, mmmmkay?

There is a certain interesting "look" to photographs made with those old box cameras, with their uncoated lenses, moderate apertures, and slowish shutters!!! The biggest problem was always the rather slow shutter speed! Lots of motion blur on any kind of movement. But then, that also gave a bit of a temporal quality to many photos shot with those types of cameras...anybody photographed while walking, or moving their arms, or riding a bike, or standing still on a sidewalk while cars drove by behind---they were captured in a photo that showed that little slice of time with some slight movement and motion blur. It's a subtle effect, but very real. The lens quality also made those box cameras's photos different from better-grade cameras.


----------



## taraj_00 (Apr 29, 2012)

From reading up, it seems that it's an approx 1/45 to 1/60 range shutter speed?  It's pretty freakin cool either way for something I got for 4.99$ on eBay


----------



## taraj_00 (May 4, 2012)

Two frames :




I'm excited that it works!  Not really cost effective to shoot much, as it gets a grand 8 shots on a roll of 120, but I love knowing that I can


----------



## terri (May 4, 2012)

Good for you!    No light leaks, looks like the film advance was spot on, and you have a nifty new toy to play with whenever you want.     How can you beat that for a five dollar investment?      I think you should try using it quite a bit, those negatives must be lovely.    Enjoy!


----------



## Derrel (May 4, 2012)

Simply BEAUTIFUL clouds in those urban landscapes! I love the look of B&W on white, puffy clouds in a blue sky. It looks like the ISO 50 film and the processing it received was a good match for the aperture and shutter speeds available on the ole' Sure Shot. Thanks so much for following up and posting a couple of sample images. It kind of brings the thread full circle.


----------



## taraj_00 (May 4, 2012)

I'm super pleased   I'm sure I'll shoot with it some at least!


----------



## Horngreen (Jul 13, 2012)

Next you should get one of these. https://sites.google.com/site/contraptionsinphoto/ansco-anscoflex-ii It's a bit of a pain because it uses 620 film but that can be worked around. They make a version without the built in filters but I'd go for this one.


----------



## Menthol (Aug 15, 2012)

Love it but I am better off staying digital. I have no clue how to use film camera. Recently I ruined two film rolls trying to load a pentex camera from 15-20 yrs ago. Let alone anything older!

Sent from my Galaxy SII using PhotoForum


----------

